

Fedora and openSUSE will replace MySQL with MariaDB - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/oracle-who-fedora-and-opensuse-will-replace-mysql-with-mariadb-7000010640/

======
cpleppert
The pressure to fragment is going to become overwhelming. Percona's version is
already a different beast and now with another version becoming the de facto
standard I wonder if this is going to push people with limited experience even
more to supposedly easier to use NoSQL databases.

